# Saugeyes,Muskys,perch are on! Alum



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Went to Alum last night seen a buddy of mine he was trolling for ski's and got 2. another guy had 1 and I seen another guy casting catch one on a crank.
I was vertical jigging with a minnow caught 3 nice saugeyes and lost 4 need those stinger hooks. Also caught 9 perch 3 crappie and 7 white bass. Lost a real nice fish on a venom vibra max glow. All the saugeyes and perch were well lets just say releasing body fluids. They are really close to letting loose if they are not already going through the motions of spawning. Better be out on the rocks thowing suspending jerkbaits as well it is definatly time!


----------



## rdevincenzi (Aug 6, 2008)

Good for you Alumking and nice report. Can you share the time period and whether or not you were in a boat or fishing from the bank. I fished the dam today myself. From 1pm to 230pm. Starting at the west side of the spillway and working down about 150 years fishing inline spinners, husky's and other suspended lures. NO LUCK!!! I think it's time for some evening fishing!!!!


----------



## Wanda Walleye (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice Job! Thanks for the report. I hope to be out next week after weather clears out. Too bad you didn't get that horse theres always next time.


----------



## JOURNEY THE OUTDOORS (Mar 27, 2009)

good report it's that time the cats have started biting too.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Was out as well and got 3 muskies 2 dandy saugeyes all on jigs and jerk bait. Saw you out there wanted to be in my boat what a great evening it was to be out.


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks for the fishin report. I guess it is time to head over to Alum.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

fished out of the boat from about 4-7:30pm. Guess i will be back for more this weekend was going to go bassin but mother nature is cruel. Bet the water temps took a dive last night.


----------



## Duckdude82 (Feb 26, 2007)

alumking said:


> fished out of the boat from about 4-7:30pm. Guess i will be back for more this weekend was going to go bassin but mother nature is cruel. Bet the water temps took a dive last night.


was thinking the same thing. i sure hope the bite doesn't go down the crapper with this big cold front.


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

Great report. Sounds like Alum is ready.


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

Fished Alum from shore for 2 hours today. I threw HJ's and Jig+twisters and didn't have a bite. My next trip up there will be looking for an evening bite. GL boys.


----------



## speety (Mar 19, 2010)

Were you fishing the spillway? I was there in the red jacket from about 1:30-3:30 or so and got skunked as well. Oh well, it was nice to get out


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

speety said:


> Were you fishing the spillway? I was there in the red jacket from about 1:30-3:30 or so and got skunked as well. Oh well, it was nice to get out


I only spent about 15min at the spillway. I spent most of my time fishin the east side of the main lake.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm thinking of hitting Alum up this evening after work to see if I can shake the cob webs out. 
What technique do you all use below the spillway besides jerk baits?

I'm gonna take a good look at a map of the main lake and give it a shot as well if the spillway doesn't produce.


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

MDBuckeye said:


> I'm thinking of hitting Alum up this evening after work to see if I can shake the cob webs out.
> What technique do you all use below the spillway besides jerk baits?
> 
> I'm gonna take a good look at a map of the main lake and give it a shot as well if the spillway doesn't produce.


I'm definitely not an alum expert. In four trips to the spillway this spring, I caught one fish, a muskie, on a jerk bait. I've also tried live bait (minnows and worms), jig and twister, vib-e, spinner baits, shadraps, rattletraps,etc. I've come to the conclusion that my muskie was the only fish in the spillway. Good luck and let us know how it goes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

MDBuckeye said:


> I'm thinking of hitting Alum up this evening after work to see if I can shake the cob webs out.
> What technique do you all use below the spillway besides jerk baits?
> 
> I'm gonna take a good look at a map of the main lake and give it a shot as well if the spillway doesn't produce.


Stick with jerkbaits...blue chrome


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

TerryMayberry said:


> I'm definitely not an alum expert. In four trips to the spillway this spring, I caught one fish, a muskie, on a jerk bait. I've also tried live bait (minnows and worms), jig and twister, vib-e, spinner baits, shadraps, rattletraps,etc. I've come to the conclusion that my muskie was the only fish in the spillway. Good luck and let us know how it goes.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am certainly no expert, but there are a TON of fish in that spilllway throughout the year. One spring I watched as the ODNR had their shock boat on the spillway and were trying to catch musky to return to the lake. They only got 5 so they just tossed em back. Many of the bigger musky were able to avoid the boat and electric shock before they could get over top of them. That thing burped up hundreds of saugeye, suckers, bass and a few catfish. I could not believe the # of saugeye in there. It was unbelievable. Now, how to catch them..........I have no idea. I just know that they are in fact there. Lures get pitched in there every single day. That might be part of why it is so tough to catch fish there. 

I have also seen a LM bass that I know is no less than 4 lbs cruising along the bank and it flat out ignored every offering I had.


----------



## Bassapprentice (Apr 14, 2009)

i hit it up yesterday with a couple of buddies. twisters and husky jerks were cast, with not even a nibble to show for it.


----------



## lunchbox (Mar 25, 2009)

TerryMayberry said:


> I'm definitely not an alum expert. In four trips to the spillway this spring, I caught one fish, a muskie, on a jerk bait. I've also tried live bait (minnows and worms), jig and twister, vib-e, spinner baits, shadraps, rattletraps,etc. I've come to the conclusion that my muskie was the only fish in the spillway. Good luck and let us know how it goes.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


i'm with you terry. your one in four trips beats my zero in god knows how many trips. i live south of alum so i used to stop there on my way home after fishing the rest of the lake. never got a thing. i've seen some nice size ones pulled out, but never got anything myself. i put that place in the wasted trip group with antrim and focused on the lake above the dam


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

crittergitter said:


> I am certainly no expert, but there are a TON of fish in that spilllway throughout the year. One spring I watched as the ODNR had their shock boat on the spillway and were trying to catch musky to return to the lake. They only got 5 so they just tossed em back. Many of the bigger musky were able to avoid the boat and electric shock before they could get over top of them. That thing burped up hundreds of saugeye, suckers, bass and a few catfish. I could not believe the # of saugeye in there. It was unbelievable. Now, how to catch them..........I have no idea. I just know that they are in fact there. Lures get pitched in there every single day. That might be part of why it is so tough to catch fish there.
> 
> I have also seen a LM bass that I know is no less than 4 lbs cruising along the bank and it flat out ignored every offering I had.


That's awesome to know. Sometimes as I stand there casting beside the other 20 guys there, i think we are all a bunch of fools. lol


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I went both days of this last weekend. Caught a 5 lber saugeye and a huge perch Saturday lost 4 other fish that felt good on jig and minnow even with stinger hooks. I suck! I was not impressed with the bite fished very hard and 8 hrs long 18-35ft deep. Went back on Sunday for 3 hours in the evening and the water at the dam looked dingy at best. Caught a perch Sunday and that was it fish could have moved shallow judging by my graph. Before we left we fished for Muskys with rattletraps in 6-3 foot of water and marked a ton of fish but no hits. I think I will get work done around the house till things pick up. Buckeye this weekend!


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Alum is dirty.... very dirty. I fished a couple different times this week... Not much to show for it. I think the fish are suspended now. But what do I know.


----------

